# Clear glob in milk strainer this morning



## Glowfull (Jun 24, 2011)

:whatgoat: what's going on? 
there was a clear glob in the milk strainer this morning. I didn't really notice anything different when I milked her- she often has a little 'plug' while milking, and little bits of white in the strainer, but this is like a clear booger. Anyone seen this before or know what's up? Thanks! onder:


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Little bits of white - like little white flakes- in the milk strainer can be an indicator of mastitis. Not sure about the clear glob, but I would be suspicious of mastitis especially if her milk has had flakes in it. I would do a CMT (California Mastitis Test) card on her ASAP. 

They can have a low-grade infection and not show any clinical signs, so doing the CMT will tell you if she does have an infection and you'll be able to treat it early before things get worse. 

Not sure what else besides possible mastitis might cause this - hopefully someone else might know :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen this in the filter AFTER my doe had an injury to her udder...for a few days prior, she was milking out large blood clots from a hard ram to her udder by another doe, milk was good, no flakes, just those horrible blood clots for a day or 2, then specs then all was good, after a week of good milk, I did see what looked like a snot ball in the filter...after that though, there was nothing.

This could be a plug of sorts from a milk duct that worked itself out. If her milk tastes fine and there is no further flakes or lumps I'd say she'll be ok/ just be watchful for any changes to her udder as far as how it feels etc.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe she has mastitis. :chin: Do you clean her udder before and after milking? Do you use Fight Bac after you milk her?


----------



## Glowfull (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello, thanks for the convo, goaty friends.
Yes, I clean her udder carefully and use colloidial silver as a teat dip. Her temp and heart rate are in the normal range. 
I am wondering if my inconsistent schedule has led to this, or the prior night's addition of Diatameacous Earth to her feed (first time ever, a heaping teaspoon). I always milk in the AM and PM (2xday), but it can vary as much as 3 hrs (some mornings I am able to milk her at 5:30, other days not til 8:30). Past 2 milking sessions since then have been wonderfully clean again. I am always incredibly amazed and humbled at how white and nourishing her milk is.... Only home milkers appreciate it like this, I imagine. Anyone know of any milk poetry? I'm feeling inspired to share :lovey: 
Any thoughts about the clear blob or what I am doing that has caused it?Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since you have had a few lapses with milking"on time"...she could have been so full and tight that it caused the beginnings of congestion in the udder....and I do share your appreciation of good milk!

I have noticed that on those few occassions that mine would go over an hour or 2 when they were in peak, it was harder to start a stream and it seemed that the plug was heavier, my does have never had mastitis either.


----------

